# Peeling lable



## Aces-High (Dec 15, 2021)

So, first time trying this.  I bought the adhesive printer paper that everyone seems to use.  I have an acrylic jig from Turners Warehouse that is the size to cover the tube.  I used Clear Slow for the cast.  Lable peeled on all 4 casts.
My guess is that there was not enough overlap, but wanted to ask for any other suggestions.

Many Thanks,

Jason


----------



## JUICEDSS (Dec 16, 2021)

Aces-High said:


> So, first time trying this.  I bought the adhesive printer paper that everyone seems to use.  I have an acrylic jig from Turners Warehouse that is the size to cover the tube.  I used Clear Slow for the cast.  Lable peeled on all 4 casts.
> My guess is that there was not enough overlap, but wanted to ask for any other suggestions.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> ...


Are you using the weatherproof labels for this ?  I use OL9805WJ (Matte weatherproof) from onlinelabels.com.


----------



## crokett (Dec 16, 2021)

The last label I did I used non-stick paper and CA to glue it to the tube.  Then I clear cast over it with Silmar 41 polycrylic.  I didn't have any issues with labels peeling.


----------



## Aces-High (Dec 16, 2021)

JUICEDSS said:


> Are you using the weatherproof labels for this ?  I use OL9805WJ (Matte weatherproof) from onlinelabels.com.


Yes


----------



## Aces-High (Dec 16, 2021)

crokett said:


> The last label I did I used non-stick paper and CA to glue it to the tube.  Then I clear cast over it with Silmar 41 polycrylic.  I didn't have any issues with labels peeling.


I don't have silmar and can't use it because the smell.  CA and clear slow don't work together well


----------

